# Brassen laichen jetzt schon ??



## Thomas P (16. März 2017)

Heyy leute, mir ist letzten Sonntag etwas ganz kurioses passiert, ich habe an der Elbe an meiner üblichen Angelstelle geangelt und per Grund/Futterkorb-Montage einige recht kapitale Brassen gefangen, wovon etwa die Hälfte Laichausschlag hatte.
Ich habe zwar meinen Angelschein erst seit ende des letzten Sommers, war jedoch seitdem fast jedes Wochenende angeln und auch sehr erfolgreich teilweise. Daher kann es ja sein dass mangels einiger Erfahrung ich nicht wusste dass die Brassen jetzt schon laichen, obwohl ich dachte dass dies später geschiet, oder dass das jetzt wirklich sehr früh ist.
Es würde mich interessieren von euch zu erfahren, ob die Brassen bei euch auch teilweise jetzt schon Laichausschlag bekommen oder ob ihr auch denkt dass das sehr früh ist.


----------



## jkc (16. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen laichen jetzt schon ??*

Hi, naja, Laichausschlag haben und laichen ist nicht wirklich das gleiche. Ich denke zum Laichen ist es definitv noch zu früh. Geht bei den Brassen so bei 15-18°c Wassertemperatur los und fällt in der Regel in den April.

Grüße JK


----------



## feederbrassen (16. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen laichen jetzt schon ??*

Ist hier noch zu kalt, je nach Witterung ab Mitte April bis Mitte Mai.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen laichen jetzt schon ??*

Ich hatte Fische Mitte Februar mit Ausschlag, leitet vielleicht die Zeit ein, deutet aber wahrscheinlich bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur nur das an, was kommen wird.


----------



## Andal (16. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen laichen jetzt schon ??*

Laichausschlag ist halt hormonell bedingt und solche Lust-Pickel fallen nun mal nicht über Nacht vom Himmel.


----------



## Sneep (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen laichen jetzt schon ??*

Hallo, 

im Moment steigen die ersten vereinzelten Rotaugen zum Laichen. Die laichen normalerweise in der 1. bis 2. Aprilwoche Die Brassen immer so 1-2 Wochen nach den Rotaugen. Damit liegt die Brassenlaichzeit in der 2. Aprilhälfte. Der Laichaufstieg ist Temperatur-gesteuert im Bereich 10-12 Grad.
Die Wanderaktivitäten sind fast völlig unabhängig vom Wasserstand.

SneeP


----------

